# World Cup 2014



## ace2000 (Jun 22, 2014)

The world's "Super Bowl" that occurs every four years has me hooked this time.

Go USA!

*Three Areas to Watch When US Faces Portugal*

http://www.nbcnews.com/news/sports/three-areas-watch-when-u-s-faces-portugal-n137761


----------



## sjsharkie (Jun 22, 2014)

U-s-a! U-s-a! U-s-a! U-s-a! U-s-a! U-s-a! U-s-a! U-s-a! U-s-a! U-s-a!


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 22, 2014)

The time is Sunday 5:30 PM . A USA win. Go USA.


----------



## "Roger" (Jun 22, 2014)

At the moment, it looks wide open.  

Spain (one of the pre-cup favorites) gets eliminated (the first team to get eliminated).  
The Netherlands, which absolutely crushed Spain in an opening match, struggled against Australia, a team that struggled some to qualify from the Asian region (not considered one of the stronger regions). 
Brazil only manages a tie against a Mexico team that also barely made it into the tournament. 
Italy (always a powerhouse) loses to Costa Rica which was the lowest ranked team to qualify.
Argentina, another pre-cup favorite, manages to win its second game against a good but not great Iranian team, but only by scoring a goal in the extra time period.  
Germany wipes out Portugal (a supposedly very strong team that helped label the US grouping the group of death - although this title was shared with another one of the groupings) but then loses to Ghana. 
France has put on the strongest performance so far, but (and I could be wrong about this) I think that they struggled in their last European set of matches.

Still doubtful about the US making it to the next round, but the way things are going maybe Portugal nor Germany are the powerhouses that they were supposed to be.  We will find out about that this afternoon.


----------



## johnrsrq (Jun 22, 2014)

*Usa 1-1*

USA


----------



## johnrsrq (Jun 22, 2014)

*wooohoooo USA*


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 22, 2014)

USA 2 that other team just scored a goal in the last second. Final score USA 2 - Portugal 2.
Great game played by Team USA.


----------



## ace2000 (Jun 22, 2014)

I enjoyed it. A great game that seemed to deserve a tie ending. USA was just seconds away from guaranteeing advancement to the next round, but now they still have work to do. 

So, IF we lose to Germany, how will the tie breaker work? Or should I just expect to win and not worry about it?


----------



## "Roger" (Jun 22, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> So, IF we lose to Germany, how will the tie breaker work? Or should I just expect to win and not worry about it?


The first tiebreaker is goal differential.  ( Take the total number of goals a team scored in its three matches and subtract the number of goals it gave up.). Given that Germany beat Portugal 4-0, and the other games have either been ties or won by  single goal, it is difficult to imagine that Germany won't advance and Portugal is basically out of it.  The real threat to the US is Ghana.  If Ghana wins (a very good possibility) and the US loses (Germany is the best team in the group), then if either of those games is decided by two goals or more, Ghana goes forward.  

If Ghana and the US end up tied (Ghana wins by one, the US loses by one), the next tiebreaker it total goals scored. The US has a one goal advantage at the moment.  Close call.

The US wins the thirdi tiebreaker - they beat Ghana.


----------



## am1 (Jun 22, 2014)

Ties should not be allowed and head to head should be the first tie breaker to see who advances!


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 23, 2014)

am1 said:


> Ties should not be allowed and head to head should be the first tie breaker to see who advances!



I agree no ties should be allowed in tourney soccer.


----------



## ace2000 (Jun 26, 2014)

And here we go...  USA!


----------



## johnrsrq (Jun 26, 2014)

*Usa usa usa*

let's go 2nd half! USA


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 26, 2014)

1 to 0 Germany lead.


----------



## johnrsrq (Jun 26, 2014)

*yes*

0-1 and USA still moves to next round  Belgium next 

thanks Portugal


----------



## ace2000 (Jun 26, 2014)

I thought the score could've been worse, but it's nice to have survived the Group of Death!  It's all downhill from here...


----------



## Ironwood (Jun 26, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> I thought the score could've been worse, but it's nice to have survived the Group of Death!  It's all downhill from here...



It certainly doesn't get any easier for any team from here!  The knock out tournament begins.  The US which advanced on goal differential will play the winner of Group H...likely Belgium, which will be no easy task.  But, they will have a shot at it esp with Howard in net.  At least they don't face Argentina or Brazil!


----------



## ace2000 (Jun 26, 2014)

Ironwood said:


> It certainly doesn't get any easier for any team from here! The knock out tournament begins. The US which advanced on goal differential will play the winner of Group H...likely Belgium, which will be no easy task. But, they will have a shot at it esp with Howard in net. At least they don't face Argentina or Brazil!



You got me curious. We'd possibly get Argentina the next round, if we survive the next game against Belgium/Algeria.

Here's a decent story about what comes next for us.        http://blog.syracuse.com/sports/201...d_states_play_next_in_the_knockout_round.html


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 26, 2014)

Prediction team USA will win their next game.


----------



## ace2000 (Jun 26, 2014)

pedro47 said:


> Prediction team USA will win their next game.



Tuesday, July 1st, 4pm EST  

I could watch the second half of today's game while working out at the gym.  I don't know how I'm going to do the next one.  Maybe by recording it and staying away from the Internet updates for a few hours.


----------



## "Roger" (Jun 26, 2014)

Pretty amazing.  Back several months ago, when FIFA had the drawings for both the different groups and the travel schedule, our team which had climbed up to 13th in the world rankings was given little chance to advance (and some thought that they might not win a game).  They were placed into one of two groups labeled the group of death (overweighted with good teams).  In their group, Germany ranked number two, Portugal ranked number four, and an ever dangerous Ghana team.  Add to that, they drew what was considered the worst travel schedule within Brazil (distance travelled between games) and had to play one game in Manaus (deadly heat and humidity).

On a separate note, Europe is having a terrible tournament.  Already out of the tournament (rankings are in parentheses): 

Spain (1)
Portugal (4)
Italy (9)
England 10)

Greece (12) barely survived with a last second goal.

In the meantime, in past tournaments, the teams from the Central American/North American region were always considered one of the weakest areas with Mexico having the only truly decent team.  Surviving this time, three out of the four teams (USA, Mexico, Costa Rica).  Only Honduras did poorly (actually very poorly).

Been an interesting tournament, increased scoring, quite a few games decided late, and not going according to rankings.  Great fun.


----------



## ace2000 (Jun 26, 2014)

This was the first match where it appeared the USA was just playing against a better team.  It felt like we were lucky just to get a shot on goal.  The Germans seemed to have control of the ball the entire game.

 What did everyone else think?  Do we have a chance of winning a few more?


----------



## Ironwood (Jun 27, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> This was the first match where it appeared the USA was just playing against a better team.  It felt like we were lucky just to get a shot on goal.  The Germans seemed to have control of the ball the entire game.
> 
> What did everyone else think?  Do we have a chance of winning a few more?



The US did well to get through a tough group into the knock out round of 16....but it only gets much more difficult from here.  They have a shot at Belgium.  The European sports pages, don't give the US much of a chance, but Eric Wynalda says they won't go down without a fight!  The reality is the US only really has two so called world class players starting....Howard and Dempsey.  The third was left at home!  Even then, Howard and Dempsey are not Neuer or Ronaldo!  
Since Canada hasn't been at the world cup since 1986, and won't likely get back in my lifetime, I'm rooting for my neighbour to the south!  I'd love to see them get to face one of the big boys.  Whatever happens, it has been a memorable tournament so far!


----------



## johnrsrq (Jun 29, 2014)

*America America*

Best wishes for Mexico and beloved Costa Rica in today's world cup.

Victory over the Netherlands and Greece.    

Pura Vida!


----------



## Ironwood (Jun 29, 2014)

Just spoke with my sister in LA following the very late goals by the Dutch to take them through to the quarters over Mexico.  She says the streets of LA are like a morgue....no horns blaring or flags flying!


----------



## am1 (Jun 29, 2014)

Ive been pulling for Holland the whole time.

Bring on the next team.


----------



## johnrsrq (Jun 29, 2014)

*whoaa*



am1 said:


> Ive been pulling for Holland the whole time.
> 
> Bring on the next team.



What a game! down 1 players for 54 minutes and wins!

it'll be tough against Netherlands who snatched victory from the jaws of defeat.  Costa Rica will win. Pura Vida!

go USA


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jun 29, 2014)

I get it that the athletes are world class and that it's the #1 sport in the world, but I just can't get myself fully behind a sport where too many games in the knockout round come down to PK's.  PK's just amount to who's the better guesser!  How many times with PK's do we see the goalie dive in the complete opposite direction of where the ball is kicked!?

The strategy for any perceived "lessor" team in the knockout round just seems to play it tight and defensive and allow as few scoring chances as possible for 120 minutes and then try to get it to PK's.  Once you get it to PK's it becomes a complete coin flip and the goalie who guesses better wins!


----------



## Ironwood (Jun 29, 2014)

Clemson Fan said:


> I get it that the athletes are world class and that it's the #1 sport in the world, but I just can't get myself fully behind a sport where too many games in the knockout round come down to PK's.  PK's just amount to who's the better guesser!  How many times with PK's do we see the goalie dive in the complete opposite direction of where the ball is kicked!?
> 
> The strategy for any perceived "lessor" team in the knockout round just seems to play it tight and defensive and allow as few scoring chances as possible for 120 minutes and then try to get it to PK's.  Once you get it to PK's it becomes a complete coin flip and the goalie who guesses better wins!



The game is a little more complex than that, but it is often played too conservatively....trying not to loose than trying to win.  So, it gets down to penalties.  Big advantage to the penalty taker, but there is always a save or miss somewhere in the shootout and that's what's exciting!


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jun 29, 2014)

Ironwood said:


> Big advantage to the penalty taker, but there is always a save or miss somewhere in the shootout and that's what's exciting!



The goalies ONLY chance with PK's is if he guesses right!  How else do you explain so often seeing a world class goalie diving in the completely opposite direction of where the ball is kicked?  Even when he guesses right, it still seems like there's well less then 50% that he'll still be able to get anything on the ball.

It just seems like a completely ridiculous way to decide these hugely important games for me!  It would be like baseball saying if your tied at the end of 12 innings that the game will be decided by a home run hitting contest with pitches from your batting practice pitcher.


----------



## Ironwood (Jun 30, 2014)

Clemson Fan said:


> The goalies ONLY chance with PK's is if he guesses right!  How else do you explain so often seeing a world class goalie diving in the completely opposite direction of where the ball is kicked?  Even when he guesses right, it still seems like there's well less then 50% that he'll still be able to get anything on the ball.
> 
> It just seems like a completely ridiculous way to decide these hugely important games for me!  It would be like baseball saying if your tied at the end of 12 innings that the game will be decided by a home run hitting contest with pitches from your batting practice pitcher.



I don't like it either....I would much prefer sudden death as in hockey and other NA sports that we are used to.  FIFA is stubborn to embrace change.  Goal line technology has only been introduced this world cup, after too many fiascos as to whether the ball crossed the line or not!  FIFA has tried sudden death, then the 'silver ball'....if someone scores during the first half of extra time, the second half is not played.  But they went back to 30 full minutes of extra time then penalties.  And only 3 subs are allowed all match....they should permit one more in extra time....but I'm just one lonely voice in  FIFA's CONCACAF region and they don't pay much attention to what North America has to say!

There are considerable head games going on between the penalty taker and the goal keeper.  Watch most penalty takers...they will studder step to force the keep in one direction or an other then direct the ball within a split second the other way.  Doesn't always work, but taking a penalty clearly favors the shooter.

Big game tomorrow and by the way Ann Coulter says cheering for the stars and stripes in Brazil is a sign of America's moral decay!   Go figure!


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 1, 2014)

*Can the USA Beat Belgium Today? Sure, But It Won’t Be Easy*

http://dailycaller.com/2014/06/30/can-the-usa-beat-belgium-tuesday-sure-but-it-wont-be-easy/


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 1, 2014)

Prediction Team USA will win by 1 goal today. Go USA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 1, 2014)

pedro47 said:


> Prediction Team Belgium will win by 1 goal today.



Fixed it for you...  Congrats to all the Belgium fans out there.  Are there any?  

Nice run by the USA.


----------



## Ironwood (Jul 1, 2014)

Tim Howard kept the team in there, but Belgium was clearly the better side.  Heard that Howard faced more shots than ever recorded at one keeper in a world cup game!
Cheer for Costa Rica the only NA team left and a real minnow on the world stage compared to Brazil, Germany and the like!


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 2, 2014)

Ironwood said:


> Cheer for Costa Rica the only NA team left and a real minnow on the world stage compared to Brazil, Germany and the like!



I will be rooting for Costa Rica.  Also any team from South America will also work for me.  I think soccer is about all they've got in those regions, so I'm pulling for them.


----------



## Elan (Jul 2, 2014)

I will be curious to see whether Americans keep watching.


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 2, 2014)

Elan said:


> I will be curious to see whether Americans keep watching.



For me, I probably won't go out of my way to watch the rest - and I won't be recording it any more.  But, in the evening I've been watching the highlights and replays of the daily games involving other countries.  I'll be especially looking forward to the final round or two.  I enjoy watching Messi play (for Argentina).


----------



## pranas (Jul 2, 2014)

Elan said:


> I will be curious to see whether Americans keep watching.



I will be.


----------



## johnrsrq (Jul 5, 2014)

Pura Vida! go Costa Rica!

EXTRA TIME  score 0-0

go CRC


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 5, 2014)

johnrsrq said:


> Pura Vida! go Costa Rica!
> 
> EXTRA TIME  score 0-0
> 
> go CRC



Pulling for them.  Better hope it goes to PKs though, since they have zero offense!


----------



## johnrsrq (Jul 5, 2014)

ok, here we go


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jul 5, 2014)

I've really tried to watch and get into this World Cup, but with these 0-0 and 1-0 games I'm done.

People are also praising the US for their showing.  I'm sorry, but 1-2-1 with only 1.25 goals/game is not that great IMO.  Tim Howard was great, but the rest of the team not so much.

My prediction is that once this World Cup is over any interest in world wide soccer in the US will quickly wane and return back to its non-existent levels.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 5, 2014)

I am still watching the world cup games and I disliked that play that took out the Brazilian star player with a knee in the back. Plus, there was no foul called on that play.


----------



## Pompey Family (Jul 6, 2014)

Clemson Fan said:


> I've really tried to watch and get into this World Cup, but with these 0-0 and 1-0 games I'm done.
> 
> People are also praising the US for their showing.  I'm sorry, but 1-2-1 with only 1.25 goals/game is not that great IMO.  Tim Howard was great, but the rest of the team not so much.
> 
> My prediction is that once this World Cup is over any interest in world wide soccer in the US will quickly wane and return back to its non-existent levels.



It's not just about the goals, the game is much more than that. I've watched games where by the fifth goal you're no longer excited but by keeping it close you retain the tension and the apprehension. This years World Cup has been fantastic, there have been some great games and some amazing play and there's a reason why football is the worlds most popular sport.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jul 6, 2014)

Pompey Family said:


> It's not just about the goals, the game is much more than that. I've watched games where by the fifth goal you're no longer excited but by keeping it close you retain the tension and the apprehension. This years World Cup has been fantastic, there have been some great games and some amazing play and there's a reason why football is the worlds most popular sport.



You live in England and I get that you love it since you all pay for the best professional soccer league in the world.

Here in the US, though, soccer is somewhere like the 5th or 6th favorite sport.  There's been a big spike in interest with the World Cup and I was actually part of that because I watched a bunch of matches including several in London and Paris where I was just recently.  However, I feel like I'm pretty representative of most Americans in that once this World Cup is over interest in soccer here in the US will drop back down again to the 5th or 6th favorite sport.


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 6, 2014)

Clemson Fan said:


> You live in England and I get that you love it since you all pay for the best professional soccer league in the world.
> 
> Here in the US, though, soccer is somewhere like the 5th or 6th favorite sport.  There's been a big spike in interest with the World Cup and I was actually part of that because I watched a bunch of matches including several in London and Paris where I was just recently.  However, I feel like I'm pretty representative of most Americans in that once this World Cup is over interest in soccer here in the US will drop back down again to the 5th or 6th favorite sport.



More people watched the US-Portugal match than watched either the last World Series or the last NBA Finals.  Soccer is poised to jump ahead of several "other" sports in popularity.  All it will take is one charismatic US player and/or a contending team and it would definitely happen.  I don't see too many experts predicting the same as you.  But, you're entitled to your opinion.  We get it, you are not a soccer fan, and you definitely can't speak for the entire US population.  Regardless, Soccer is not for everyone, but neither are the other sports outside of Football.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jul 6, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> More people watched the US-Portugal match than watched either the last World Series or the last NBA Finals.  Soccer is poised to jump ahead of several "other" sports in popularity.  All it will take is one charismatic US player and/or a contending team and it would definitely happen.  I don't see too many experts predicting the same as you.  But, you're entitled to your opinion.  We get it, you are not a soccer fan, and you definitely can't speak for the entire US population.  Regardless, Soccer is not for everyone, but neither are the other sports outside of Football.



I would actually agree with you if the World Cup was every year, but being that it's every 4 years I think the excitement of this World Cup in the US will fade.  The ratings are kind of analogous to the ratings that you get for the Olympics.  Those ratings don't translate into swimming, track and field or skiing breaking into the more popular sports in the US.

We will see if the MLS can step up in popularity to break into the top 4 or 5 watched sports in the US, but I doubt it.  A foreign league like the EPL will never break into the 4 or 5 most popular leagues in the US.


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 6, 2014)

Clemson Fan said:


> I would actually agree with you if the World Cup was every year, but being that it's every 4 years I think the excitement of this World Cup in the US will fade.  The ratings are kind of analogous to the ratings that you get for the Olympics.  Those ratings don't translate into swimming, track and field or skiing breaking into the more popular sports in the US.
> 
> We will see if the MLS can step up in popularity to break into the top 4 or 5 watched sports in the US, but I doubt it.  A foreign league like the EPL will never break into the 4 or 5 most popular leagues in the US.



Yes, there will be a dropoff in the interest after World Cup is done.  I agree.  But, soccer popularity will continue it's upward growth and the next World Cup will probably be better than ever.  MLS desperately needs a star player - similar to what Tiger has done for golf.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jul 7, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> Yes, there will be a dropoff in the interest after World Cup is done.  I agree.  But, soccer popularity will continue it's upward growth and the next World Cup will probably be better than ever.  MLS desperately needs a star player - similar to what Tiger has done for golf.



I agree that finding somebody like Tiger would really help, but the likelihood of that is pretty remote.

Stuff like this (top MLS players being sold to foreign leagues) will not help.

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/mls-standouts-poised-transfer-moves-043200515--mls.html

Jurgen Klinsmann is actually encouraging stuff like this and has been quoted as saying that the US needs to become more European and the top US players should play in the top European leagues.  IMO, that's the exact opposite of what needs to happen and it will kill any upward momentum soccer has in the US.  Growth of soccer in the US IMO is directly linked to the MLS gaining in stature and popularity.  The US public is just not going to follow a European or foreign soccer/football league.

Sure there will be a spike in interest in soccer in the US every 4 years when the World Cup rolls around, but IMO that will just be nationalism like the Olympics.  The World Cup is also played during a time of year where there's sort of a sports lull for the more popular sports in the US.  In the end, though, I just don't see soccer breaking into the top 4 or 5 most popular sports in the US and our top athletes will continue to gravitate towards those 4 or 5 most popular sports.


----------



## Ironwood (Jul 7, 2014)

For soccer to really take off in North America, we will need a handful of players to excel on the world stage...I mean in the top European leagues.  On the US team Howard and Dempsey have shone on the world stage, Donovan for all his achievements was a mixed success overseas and Altidore hasn't done much.  Canada has had even less success overseas...the odd player for a season or two.  I frankly don't see us ever qualifying for the world cup again for another 20 years....not that any of us know when a breakthrough will occur, but at the moment there is no one breaking through in their teens. 
And for those of us who have grown up on NA sports, soccer will have to clean up all the simulation (diving and feigning injuries).  
But while we are not at the world cup like you, Canada is enjoying a renaissance in tennis while the US is in a funk!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 7, 2014)

Canada has hockey and US has football.  So top athletes in NA generally funnel to those sports first.  With Baseball and Basketball on their heels.  Soccer, Tennis, Golf, etc, are farther down on the list.  

So while there could be top quality Soccer athletes that could be turned out of the US, there are generally funneled into sports that have a larger audience in NA.  You are just going to find someone who at a early age that LOVES and LIVES for Soccer. 

Look at even Brian Budd, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brian_Budd, the Canadian Soccer player who won all those superstar competitions.  He was a good all round athlete but did not even get into soccer until age 19.


----------



## Ironwood (Jul 7, 2014)

Sandy VDH said:


> Canada has hockey and US has football.  So top athletes in NA generally funnel to those sports first.  With Baseball and Basketball on their heels.  Soccer, Tennis, Golf, etc, are farther down on the list.
> 
> So while there could be top quality Soccer athletes that could be turned out of the US, there are generally funneled into sports that have a larger audience in NA.  You are just going to find someone who at a early age that LOVES and LIVES for Soccer.
> 
> Look at even Brian Budd, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brian_Budd, the Canadian Soccer player who won all those superstar competitions.  He was a good all round athlete but did not even get into soccer until age 19.



Sandy...soccer attracts a very different body frame than football or hockey.  It is rare to see any soccer player over 190 lbs...maybe a tall keeper.  In top flight leagues, they run 10-12 kilometres per game, so they tend to have a runners frame.  Even the trend for defenders these days is pace first, size second because the game has become so fast especially on the counter break. 

Thanks for reminding me of Brian Budd...he was quite an athlete.  While he had a modest pro soccer career, he is best remembered for winning all those superstars competitions and the introduction of the 'Budd' rule.  After winning 3 US superstars competitions in a row, the US networks introduced a rule that prohibited anyone from entering after winning three competitions.  Effectively he was bared from the competition as he wasn't a familiar name to US viewers!  It's all about ratings especially for a made-for-tv event!


----------



## Elan (Jul 7, 2014)

I just don't see soccer taking off here.  While there are undoubtedly some outstanding athletes playing soccer, most outstanding athletes will migrate to sports where more attention is placed (money, scholarships, recognition, etc).  To some degree, soccer's lack of popularity here is self-fulfilling.  Golf and tennis suffer from the same dynamic.  The high school tennis star doesn't get the same accolades as the starting QB on the HS team.

  I know the retention rate for youth soccer is dismal.  From my own experience, I can state that there are many reasons for this and, IMO, youth soccer causes a lot of it's own problems.

  Edited to add:  Here's an interesting PDF on youth soccer: http://www.usyouthsoccer.org/assets/1/1/The_Soccer_Environment.pdf


----------



## VegasBella (Jul 7, 2014)

Soccer has been growing in popularity in the US for the last 20 years. 
It's most popular with the younger generations.
We also have a more diverse population, with many people coming from other cultures where soccer is better appreciated.
Soccer is the world's most popular sport.
Soccer can be played for a lifetime and has low barriers to entry (can be played virtually anywhere even on dirt with a ball made from rags, it doesn't require specialized equipment or even fields).
There's more gender equity in soccer than in many of these other popular American sports, thus more room for fan base growth!

I think there's a good chance soccer will continue to get more and more popular here in the US.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 7, 2014)

VegasBella said:


> Soccer has been growing in popularity in the US for the last 20 years.
> It's most popular with the younger generations.
> We also have a more diverse population, with many people coming from other cultures where soccer is better appreciated.
> Soccer is the world's most popular sport.
> ...



How many more young boys and girls are playing soccer today than 20 years ago. I thinks in the next 10 years soccer may become the #1 sport in the USA because both boys and girls can play this game .


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 7, 2014)

It's funny, everything I've heard here today, I also heard 20 years ago, and still soccer's popularity continues to gain.  Imagine that.  

Who cares?  Everyone that enjoys it, can continue to enjoy it.  The ones that don't enjoy it, great for them too.  Why do people go out of their way to announce that soccer will never be a top sport in the USA, when the trend keeps going against them?  Kinda strange really, but just look at the statistics.


----------



## Elan (Jul 7, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> It's funny, everything I've heard here today, I also heard 20 years ago, and still soccer's popularity continues to gain.  Imagine that.
> 
> Who cares?  Everyone that enjoys it, can continue to enjoy it.  The ones that don't enjoy it, great for them too.  Why do people go out of their way to announce that soccer will never be a top sport in the USA, when the trend keeps going against them?  Kinda strange really, but just look at the statistics.



  I think it's important to put things in some sort of timeframe.  My point was that I don't see interest in soccer instantly surging on the heels of the World Cup like golf did when Tiger hit the scene.  That doesn't mean I think soccer won't become more popular.  If enough entities throw money at soccer, it's popularity will undoubtedly continue to grow.


----------



## Elan (Jul 7, 2014)

Interesting poll data on "favorite sport":

http://www.harrisinteractive.com/Ne... Default/mid/1508/ArticleId/1365/Default.aspx


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 7, 2014)

Interesting poll data on "favorite sport":   

Pro Soccer is the 2nd most popular sport in America for 12-24 year-olds – ESPN

http://betmlssoccer.com/2012/03/pro...ar-sport-in-america-for-12-24-year-olds-espn/


----------



## Ironwood (Jul 7, 2014)

Two big games coming up.  Brazil vs Germany tomorrow and Netherlands vs Argentina on Wednesday.  Another thing wrong with soccer...don't be surprised if Brazil mysteriously earns a penalty late in the game against Germany which turns out to the deciding moment!  I'm sure the Germans will be very concerned about the neutrality of officiating going into the game!


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 8, 2014)

Brazil vs. Germany Betting Odds, World Cup Prediction, Match Preview

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...tting-odds-world-cup-prediction-match-preview

Argentina vs. Netherlands Betting Odds, World Cup Prediction, Match Preview

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...tting-odds-world-cup-prediction-match-preview

Personally, I'm going with the two S. American teams.  Home field advantage will prevail.


----------



## Pompey Family (Jul 8, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> Brazil vs. Germany Betting Odds, World Cup Prediction, Match Preview
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...tting-odds-world-cup-prediction-match-preview
> 
> ...



I'm hoping for a German / Dutch final but I agree, the South Americans do have the advantage.


----------



## "Roger" (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm just hoping that when Brazil plays a cleaner game.  When it comes to championship games (not just in soccer), there are always advocates of "let them play."  While it was unfortunate that it was a star and the injury was as serious as it was, it would have been a miracle in no one had gotten injured in the Brazil Columbia encounter.


----------



## Pompey Family (Jul 8, 2014)

"Roger" said:


> I'm just hoping that when Brazil plays a cleaner game.  When it comes to championship games (not just in soccer), there are always advocates of "let them play."  While it was unfortunate that it was a star and the injury was as serious as it was, it would have been a miracle in no one had gotten injured in the Brazil Columbia encounter.



I thought the game just descended into a farce. Yes, you accept that in the circumstances there are bound to be some hard tackles and some opportunistic diving but when the referee repeatedly refuses to punish the behaviour it serves only to embolden the players to make more and more reckless tackles. I hope tonight's game is better.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 8, 2014)

How 'bout those Germans? Bye-bye Brazil.


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 8, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> How 'bout those Germans? Bye-bye Brazil.



So much for home field advantage in the World Cup.  Germany vs Argentina?  If so, it'll be a good one.


----------



## am1 (Jul 9, 2014)

Ironwood said:


> Sandy...soccer attracts a very different body frame than football or hockey.  It is rare to see any soccer player over 190 lbs...maybe a tall keeper.  In top flight leagues, they run 10-12 kilometres per game, so they tend to have a runners frame.  Even the trend for defenders these days is pace first, size second because the game has become so fast especially on the counter break.




So future soccer stars are getting cut from baseball, football, hockey and basketball teams.


----------



## Ironwood (Jul 9, 2014)

am1 said:


> So future soccer stars are getting cut from baseball, football, hockey and basketball teams.



Well not exactly.  Firstly, you won't find many soccer players over 190 or even 180 lbs except for a few tall keepers.  Because the game is built around pace or speed, skill is not enough.  Most world class soccer players are not only skilled at the game, but exceptionally fast. In many other countries, the very best athletes are attracted to soccer.  In NA the very best smaller athletes are still making it to the bigs in NA sports and I would hope that never changes.  Football would be less attractive without the Doug Flutie's, hockey without the Marty St. Louis', or basketball without the Chris Paul's!  What soccer in North America needs is to attract the very best athletes suited to the sport and that may never happen!


----------



## Elan (Jul 9, 2014)

am1 said:


> So future soccer stars are getting cut from baseball, football, hockey and basketball teams.



  Probably more accurate to say that those that are standout soccer players at a young age eventually migrate to other, more popular, sports.


----------



## Ironwood (Jul 9, 2014)

Elan said:


> Probably more accurate to say that those that are standout soccer players at a young age eventually migrate to other, more popular, sports.



....and the reason is money!  The standout player that went on from my son's regional soccer team when he was in his teens, rose to warm the bench a couple of times for Canada's national team and is now playing in the North American Soccer League (NASL) the league just below the MLS.  He's not on the national squad but was called up for a couple of friendlies a couple of years ago, and would still be amongst the next best 20 players in Canada after the national team.  I would guess he is just earning a working wage in the NASL, not the millions that a baseball, football, or basketball player considered just outside the top 20 players in the league would make!


----------



## am1 (Jul 9, 2014)

Elan said:


> Probably more accurate to say that those that are standout soccer players at a young age eventually migrate to other, more popular, sports.



Yes where eventually they cut or move on.  Possibly some back to soccer or another sport but most give up on competitive sports.


----------



## johnrsrq (Jul 9, 2014)

*here we go again, nearing end of extra time*

ARG/NED   tied 0-0 ESPN

shoot out next? yikes


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 9, 2014)

Looking forward to the final... great matchup!


----------



## Elan (Jul 9, 2014)

Just my two cents, but in a sport where games typically end 1-0 or 2-1, why isn't the de facto shootout attempt a miss or block?  Why don't they move the attempt point back 10 or so yards so that only exceptional strikes find the back of the net?


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 10, 2014)

Shoot outs are unfair to both teams who have fought so long.  Let them keep playing extra periods with the next "earned" goal winning the game.  

George


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 10, 2014)

Interesting story about the goalies for the Netherlands.  During the previous game the coach for the Netherlands switched goalies and went to the taller one.  They won the game in the shootout and the goalie switch was credited as a big reason why they won.  This last game the coach decided not to switch and they lost the shootout with the starting goalie.  

The one thing I didn't realize is that there are a limited number of substitutions allowed (three?).  It seems that after a certain point in the game everyone looks dead tired and it appears they could play for another 5 hours and nobody would score.  That was the impression I had yesterday.

Anyway, here's the article.  

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/why-du...gy-in-world-cup-semifinal-loss-034025306.html


----------



## Ironwood (Jul 10, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> Interesting story about the goalies for the Netherlands.  During the previous game the coach for the Netherlands switched goalies and went to the taller one.  They won the game in the shootout and the goalie switch was credited as a big reason why they won.  This last game the coach decided not to switch and they lost the shootout with the starting goalie.
> 
> The one thing I didn't realize is that there are a limited number of substitutions allowed (three?).  It seems that after a certain point in the game everyone looks dead tired and it appears they could play for another 5 hours and nobody would score.  That was the impression I had yesterday.
> 
> ...



The Dutch coach Louis Van Gaal blew it!  Firstly the dutch played much too conservatively when free flowing especially up front is their strength.  They should have taken it to the Argentines.  But if the dutch coach was playing for penalties he made his third and final sub in extra time and wasn't able to sub in their penalty specialist keeper Tim Krul.  The dutch keeper who took the net for the penalties evidently had never stopped a penalty in his professional career, and the Argentine keeper who stopped two dutch shots, had received penalty saving coaching from Van Gaal during his time in Europe!  How ironic!


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 13, 2014)

Looking forward to today's match...

*World Cup odds: Argentina suddenly an underdog to Germany in final*

http://www.latimes.com/sports/socce...orld-cup-germany-favorite-20140710-story.html



> From the what-a-difference-a-day-makes category, Argentina has gone from a narrow overall favorite among the World Cup's final four to a sizable underdog in the championship game against Germany.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 13, 2014)

What time is the game today?

We are away from home, and the vrbo we are in has very basic cable. I hope we don't have to go to a saloon to watch it. I'd either be under the table or slosh when I walk if I stick to soda.

Jim


----------



## johnrsrq (Jul 13, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> What time is the game today?
> 
> We are away from home, and the vrbo we are in has very basic cable. I hope we don't have to go to a saloon to watch it. I'd either be under the table or slosh when I walk if I stick to soda.
> 
> Jim



3 pm EST  .
Jul 13 26161 ARGENTINA +240 o2-120 +½-150 
  3:00 PM  26162 GERMANY +120 u2-110 -½+120 


US intel gives Germans the edge


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 13, 2014)

johnrsrq said:


> 3 pm EST  .
> Jul 13 26161 ARGENTINA +240 o2-120 +½-150
> 3:00 PM  26162 GERMANY +120 u2-110 -½+120
> 
> ...



Pretty impressive odds for Germany.  I'm going for Argentina.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 13, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> What time is the game today?
> 
> We are away from home, and the vrbo we are in has very basic cable. I hope we don't have to go to a saloon to watch it. I'd either be under the table or slosh when I walk if I stick to soda.
> 
> Jim



Looks like it is on ABC now. Pre-geame currently with match to come.


----------



## johnrsrq (Jul 13, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> Pretty impressive odds for Germany.  I'm going for Argentina.



Merkel looked pretty confident. I'll take the Krauts.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jul 13, 2014)

Very boring game so far.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 13, 2014)

Clemson Fan said:


> Very boring game so far.



It is soccer, did you expect anything else???


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jul 13, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> It is soccer, did you expect anything else???



I'm really trying to follow this World Cup.  It looks like this world championship is going to come down to which goalie is the best guesser!


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jul 13, 2014)

I wonder what the concussion statistics on soccer are?  You have to use your head a lot and there's a lot of head banging.  I find it kind of strange that ones head is one of your major body parts to play the game and yet your arms and hands are not.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jul 13, 2014)

That was a nice goal.  Part of me would've liked to see it come down to the guessing game.


----------



## johnrsrq (Jul 13, 2014)

eins-null congrats Germany


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jul 13, 2014)

If you can't score in over 300 minutes of play you really don't deserve to win.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 13, 2014)

What an amazing game played by both teams. Today  Germany was the better team and became the World Cup Champion for the fourth time. Bravo to the Champion.


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 13, 2014)

It looked like anyone's game today, but Germany was the best team throughout the tournament.  

Since the USA lost 1-0 to Germany too, does this mean we're equally as good as Argentina?  Naw, probably not.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 13, 2014)

W-e-l-l, only 4 more years before we get a do-over. Maybe by then more Americans will understand the complexities and strategies of the game, and more of the soccer crazed youth will mature in the game.

But for now, Bravo Deutschland!

Jim


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jul 13, 2014)

pedro47 said:


> What an amazing game



Amazing for a nap or checking TUG or Facebook.


----------



## Pompey Family (Jul 14, 2014)

Clemson Fan said:


> If you can't score in over 300 minutes of play you really don't deserve to win.



Then that will usually be a result of good defensive play by the opposition. Running up and down a pitch scoring endless goals is actually quite tedious, it's the skill on the pitch and the tension when players make a run at the goal that make it such a great sport to watch.


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 14, 2014)

Pompey Family said:


> Then that will usually be a result of good defensive play by the opposition. Running up and down a pitch scoring endless goals is actually quite tedious, it's the skill on the pitch and the tension when players make a run at the goal that make it such a great sport to watch.



Yes, that's the key right there.  If you need to see lots of scoring, then watching soccer (or hockey for that matter) is not the sport for you.  Some don't get that though and that's ok.


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm not a fan of soccer but it's not due to the lack of scoring.  I think it's the lack of real scoring opportunites that bores me.  I never played the game so don't know the ins and outs but I can sit and watch a tree grow longer than I can watch a soccer game.

I saw the last few minutes of yesterday's match my accident, it was on at the bar we went to while listening to a band we like.

I was interested to see how the two teams would interact after the game.  I was waiting to see if they line up and shake hands or ignore each other.

What I saw and liked was the losing team walking between two rows of the winners being applauded by the winners as they made their way up to the awards.

The opposite looks on the players faces was something to see.  The losing side looked like a gang of thugs waiting to kill someone while the winners looked like a bunch of kids celebrating.


It seemed strange to me that the teams and individuals had to walk up to get the awards rather than them being presented on the field.


----------



## am1 (Jul 14, 2014)

Not sure why one considers hockey low scoring.  A much more exciting game where there a lot more scoring chances and and any given play is a lot closer to a scoring chance than in soccer.

Could Holland have beat Germany.  I would prefer a system where 1 vs 2 play for gold and then 2 vs 3 played to decide who got silver and bronze.  

In 2 years will Brazil even qualify?


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 14, 2014)

am1 said:


> Not sure why one considers hockey low scoring.



Perhaps because the amount of scoring is very similar between the two sports.  

Brazil will qualify because they always qualify.  When was the last World Cup when they didn't qualify?


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 14, 2014)

am1 said:


> In 2 years will Brazil even qualify?



They play the World Cup every 4 years.  Brazil has qualified in every one of them since 1950.  It's a pretty safe bet they'll be there in 2018.


----------



## am1 (Jul 14, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> They play the World Cup every 4 years.  Brazil has qualified in every one of them since 1950.  It's a pretty safe bet they'll be there in 2018.



Qualifying starts about 2 years before the World Cup.  The South American region will be tough.  Brazil got in this year as the host.


----------



## theo (Jul 14, 2014)

*Be still my heart...*



ace2000 said:


> They play the World Cup every 4 years.



Any chance they might reconsider and make it every *40* years instead --- in order to maybe let a bit more "excitement and anticipation" build up first? 

Sorry, I couldn't resist; watching soccer :zzz: is just a very effective sleep aid to me personally --- "World Cup" notwithstanding.  YMMV, of course.


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 14, 2014)

3 words Theo, Women's World Cup.

Canada 2015, 326 days to go.

http://www.fifa.com/womensworldcup/index.html


----------



## persia (Jul 14, 2014)

Still not too shoddy a billion people watched, that's only 10 times the audience of the "Super" Bowl...


----------



## CarolF (Jul 15, 2014)

Here are the top goalscorers  

6 goals (1 player)

James Rodriguez (Colombia)

5 goals (1 player)

Thomas Muller (Germany)

4 goals (3 players)

Lionel Messi (Argentina)
Neymar (Brazil)
Robin van Persie (Netherlands)



3 goals (5 players)

Karim Benzema (France)
Arjen Robben (Netherlands)
Andre Schurrle (Germany)
Xherdan Shaqiri (Switzerland)
Enner Valencia (Ecuador)


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jul 19, 2014)

My 9 y/o had a sticker of the player who scored the game winning and only goal in the World Cup final for Germany.  He got the sticker 2 years ago when we took him to tour Germany.


----------

